# My breeding Experiment



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

So I started another spawn because I had a feeling the one I have going was going to be a small one. Sure enough I only got like 30 eggs I think. Maybe less.

This pair is a fairly nice dumbo dragon female with a not so fantastic male dragon dumbo. 

This is kind of an experiment with color and breeding style. For this spawn I had been conditioning them for weeks. I filled a 18gal bucket/tub with 5-6" of water. I put lots of live plants and a leaf also a cup. The tank water is heated by the space heater in the room at 80-78f . No in tank heater. 

The fish can not see out of the bucket at all. No distractions. I added the male and female at the same time. I found this to work very well and seems somewhat natrual. The female was the aggressor at first. Then the male turned on his man switch and put her in her place. They have been going threw the motion really nicely. I think the round Contain helps keep the female safe. She does not get caught in the comers. She can swim away easily in the round tank.

I put them in fresh new warm water around 1:30am. Today things look to be going really well I think they might spawn in the morning. His nest is not that great but he is working on it. 

Only down side to this is you can't see eggs easy. And I had to use plastic wrap for the cover. Besides that this way of breeding seems a lot better then the female in a plastic cup. 

This is kind of how these fish are being bred in thialand it works wonders for them. 


The female 









The male


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Ooooo they are pretty. Good luck.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

At 8:00 the nest he has been working on is big. He is inviting her to the nest I think they will spawn today sometime. Things are looking good.

One thing I am learning is living in a dry climet like I do you have to cover the breeding tanks if the bubbles pop fast.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea I make sure to cling wrap all breeding tanks... Helps with nesting and, most importantly, warm, humid air is important for healthy labyrinth organ development.

Pair looks awesome.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

still no eggs. I am not sure what the deal is. some times the female looks submissive other times she is flaring at him. Then other times she in under the nest with him. Its weird. The male still chases her from time to time. These guys are confusing me.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I love the female! Very nice pair!


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I think I need to look for another male. I don't think his guy is man enough for my big girl. If they don't spawn tonight or in the morning I am going to call it quites.


----------

